# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Τι είναι το VAT number?

## GeorgeK

Προσπάθησα σήμερα να παραγγείλω για πρώτη φορά από την Farnell αλλά τελικά τελευταία 
στιγμή μου ζήτησε κάτι που το έλεγε VAT number . Ξέρει κανείς που έχει ψωνίσει από εκει 
να μου πεί τι πρέπει να γράψω ? 

Δυστυχώς τις προηγούμενες φορές μου τα έφερνε ένα μαγαζί ως εξυπηρέτηση , αλλά η 
εξυπηρέτηση κόστιζε περισσοτερο από την παραγγελία . 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lynx

VAT σημαινει Value added tax και ειναι το γνωστο σε ολους μας Φ.Π.Α   :Laughing:

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Μαλλον στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ζητανε το ΑΦΜ.

----------


## chip

Μάλλον είναι κάτι σαν το ΑΦΜ που το έχουν όσοι είναι εισαγωγείς.

----------


## GeorgeK

Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είναι . Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά . 

Να δουμε πόσο θα μου πάνε γιατί ο Δάρλας μου ζητάει ότι του κατέβει .

----------


## chip

ο DARLAS παλαιότερα έβαζε 75% επί τοις αξίας των προιόντων. Είναι πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό κέρδους αλλά αν σκεφτεί κανείς οτι πρέπει να καλύψει τα έξοδα μεταφοράς πιθανόν να μην ζητάει παράλογο ποσό. Δυστυχώς είναι να μην βρεθείς στην ανάγκη να φέρεις εξαρτήματα απ' εξω.... και σχεδόν πάντα βρισκόμαστε στην ανάγκη αυτή.

----------


## GeorgeK

Λοιπόν ο Δάρλας μου ζήτησε 150Ε και απο το site της farnell μαζί με τα 
μεταφορικά είναι 100Ε . Αυριο μεθάυριο θα κάνω την παραγγελία 
(άλλος έχει πιστωτικη κάρτα) κατευθείαν από farnell και θα σας πώ 
την τελική σούμα όταν τα πάρω στα χέρια μου . Ελπίζω να τα στείλουν 
σπίτι μου και να μην περάσουν από χέρια κλεφτών .

----------


## GeorgeK

Λοιπόν σήμερα μου ήρθαν τα πράγματα από Farnell . 
Έχουμε και λέμε : 
Η παραγγελία έγινε την Δευτέρα (βράδυ) . Τα πράγματα μου ήρθαν σήμερα Τετάρτη . 
Τα μεταφορικά ήταν 13.61 λίρες (χωρίς ΦΠΑ) . ΦΠΑ πλήρωσα κανονικά . 
Τα πράγματα δεν πέρασαν από Δάρλα και τελικά μου ήρθε πιό φτηνά .

----------

